# Erfahrung mal aus Sicht eine Anbieters



## EOBS.de (12 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal Kompliment zu diesem Forum.
Insbesondere die Berichte über unseriöse EBAY-Verkäufer konnten wir schmerzlich nachfühlen, gerade in diesem Bereich haben wir schon einige 
schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (als Käufer)

Ich möchte aber auch mal eine erfahrung der Anbieter 
aufzeigen (leider auch eine von vielen).

Bitte dies nicht als Wertung zum generellen Userverhalten/denken ansehen (das ist zum Glück anderst), sondern nur als das was es sein soll: Ein Erfahrungsbericht.
Danke


Wir erhielten am Freitag mittag ein Fax eines Rechtsanwalts und ich zitiere hier einmal aus diesem Fax: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
"nach Auskunft der RegTP wurden Sie uns als letztverantwortlicher der o.g.Mehrwertrufnummer angegeben. 

Namens und im Auftrag unserer Mandantin weisen wir die von Ihnen erhobenen oder zu erhebene Forderung als unbegründet und unsubstantiiert zurück. 

Die geltend gemachte Forderung wurde von einem Internet-Dialer verursacht, es kam daher kein Vertragsverhältnis zustande. jedenfalls sind die Forderungen nicht hinzureichend dargelegt. 

Ich widerrufe zudem hilfsweise die geschlossenen Verträge nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Hilfsweise fechte ich die geschlossenen Veträge wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. 

Höchsthilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenerklärung. 

Zudem erhebe ich die Einrede der Sittenwidrigkeit. 

Ich fordere Sie auf, mir unverzüglich einen vollständigen Einzelverbindungsnachweis über die streitigen Verbindungen zu erbringen. 

Weiter Sach und Rechtsvortrag bleibt vorbehalten. gegen Ihre Inkassobemühungen oder eine zu erheben Klage den Antrag eines Mahnbescheides besitze ich Zustellungsvollmacht. " 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Auszug ende. 

Was war passiert ? 

Die Dame des Haushaltes hat beim überprüfen der mtl. Telekomrechnung mehrere 0190x Rufnummer endeckt. 
Ihre nachfrage im Ihrem Haushalt (Mann, kinder) hat ergeben das niemand eine solche Nummer angerufen hat oder haben will.. 

Nun, da das dann offensichtlich ein Dialer war und alle Dialer illegal sind, ging es dann sofort zum Anwalt. (O-Ton Anwalt) 

Also nochmal, lt. Mandantin sind alle Dialer illegal und somit besteht keine zahlungsverpflichtung. 

Nach erhalt des Faxes habe ich den Anwalt angerufen worauf ich die o.g Aussagen mitgeteilt bekam. 

Nur, bei dieser Rufnummer handelt es sich aber überhaupt nicht um einen Dialer, sondern um unser Passwortvergabesystem welches über einen kurzen Telefonanruf auf besagter Mehrwertnummer einen Zugangscode für eine Website mitteilt. 

Durch aussagen von Frau Künast (die dazu aufgerufen hatte die Rechnungen von 0190x Anbietern nicht zu bezahlen) und die tlw. falschen Berichte der Presse enstand bei einigen Bürgern der Eindruck das dies ein rechtsfreier Raum ist, indem man nun einfach nicht bezahlt und einem nichts passieren kann. 
Dies geht auch durch Useranrufe am Telefon hervor, die uns z.B. direkt nach Nutzung des Angebotes (bsp. Download von Musikstücken / Büchern) das einziehen der Forderung über die Telefonrechnung untersagen mit Hinweis auf die von Frau Künast gemachte Aussage.

Gruß
Johann


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
können wir denn davon ausgehen,dass beim "Passwortvergabesystem" die gesetzlichen Reglungen für Mehrwertnummern eingehalten wurden?

Erzählen Sie doch mal, wie funktioniert dass bei Ihrer Firma, welche konkreten Hinweise werden vor Kostenpflichtigkeit der Verbindung erteilt ?

Dass der Anwalt hier seinen Textbaustein für Dialer verwendete halte ich für legitim. Auch die Telekommunikationsfirmen schreiben keine individuellen Briefe. 

Haben Sie ne Quelle für die Aussage von Frau Künast ?

Viele Grüsse
Teleton


----------



## EOBS.de (12 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

zur Frage des Passwortvergabesystems:
Der Nutzer erhält ein kleines Fenster in dem die Rufnummer angezeigt wird. Es ist dort eine Preisangabe pro Minute sowie die Ansagenlänge 
deutlich angezeigt. Ebenso erhält der Nutzer die Preisansage nochmals beim Anruf bereits im ersten Satz mitgeteilt.
Das System als solches ist Gesetzeskonform, auch erhält der User einen
angemessenen Gegenwert für seine Zahlung, wir überprüfen dies auch bei Kundenbeschwerden. 

Von seiten des Anwalts ist ja alles korrekt gelaufen.
Das Grundproblem ist die Einstellung einiger Kunden.
0190x = Betrug = bezahl ich nicht.
Das wollte ich mit dem auszug aus dem Fax verdeutlichen.

Zur Aussage von Frau Künast:
ich versuche die  Artikel zu finden und dann stell ich den Link oder Auszug mit Quellenangabe rein.
Die Aussage selbst habe ich persönlich gehört (TV), ebenso einige Geschäftspartner und leider auch ein paar Kunden. 

Gruß
Johann


----------



## technofreak (12 Dezember 2003)

EOBS.de schrieb:
			
		

> Durch aussagen von Frau Künast (die dazu aufgerufen hatte die Rechnungen von 0190x Anbietern nicht zu bezahlen) und die tlw. falschen Berichte der Presse enstand bei einigen Bürgern der Eindruck das dies ein rechtsfreier Raum ist, indem man nun einfach nicht bezahlt und einem nichts passieren kann.
> Dies geht auch durch Useranrufe am Telefon hervor, die uns z.B. direkt nach Nutzung des Angebotes (bsp. Download von Musikstücken / Büchern) das einziehen der Forderung über die Telefonrechnung untersagen mit Hinweis auf die von Frau Künast gemachte Aussage.



1. Wir sind nicht für Aussagen Dritter verantwortlich. (auch nicht angeblicher Aussagen  von Regierungsmitgliedern) 

2. In  diesem Forum sind niemals  Aussagen getroffen worden oder in Userpostings 
geduldet worden, die zu pauschalen Zahlungsboykotts aufrufen. Dies wird bereits in den
 Nutzungsbestimmungen untersagt.

```
Inhalt der Artikel
......
 Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen, Aufforderung
 zu Straftaten, Datenschutzverstöße,...), so wird dieser ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert,
 gelöscht oder verschoben.
```

3. Grundsätzlich wird im Forum  darauf hingewiesen, das berechtigte Forderungen, die durch 
gewollten Leistungsbezug verursacht wurden, bezahlt werden müssen.

4. die Zielsetzung dieses Forums  gilt  vor allem  der  Bekämpfung von betrügerischen 
Zahlungsforderungen, die z.B durch  technische Manipulationen wie z.B selbstlöschende 
Autodialer enstanden sind. Weitere  Beispiele sind in den Foren in großer Zahl zu finden.

5. Zahlungsverweigerungen , die durch pauschale Mißverständnisse bzw. "Trittbrettfahren" entstehen, 
liegen nicht in unserem Verantwortungsbereich 

tf 
Moderator


----------



## EOBS.de (12 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Mod.

diese Aussage wurde nicht in diesem oder einem anderen Forum gemacht.
Diese Aussage tätigte Frau Künast in einer Pressekonferenz welche in den Nachrichten auch ausgestrahlt wurde.

Dies war mitte 2002 und dennoch erhalten wir immer noch Anrufe von Usern die aufgrund dieser damals gemachten Aussage die Zahlung verweigern möchten.
Ich rede von den Kunden die ganz gezielt Angebote nutzen und dann versuchen sich um die Zahlung zu drücken.

ich wollte mit meinem Posting einmal die Situation eines Anbieters deutlich machen und das es auch in die andere Richtung passieren kann.
Dies war keine Wertung oder Vorwürfe allen Usern gegenüber.

Als privater User bin auch ich oder meine Kollegen des öfteren mal auch Betrüger gestoßen, vor allem bei Ebay.

Gruß
Johann


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Dezember 2003)

EOBS.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das System als solches ist Gesetzeskonform, auch erhält der User einen
> angemessenen Gegenwert für seine Zahlung, wir überprüfen dies auch bei Kundenbeschwerden.
> 
> ...
> ...



Meine wichtigsten Fragen in zwei Sätzen untergebügelt. So schaut es leider allzu sehr nach leerer Talkline-Floskel aus. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass man durchaus auf Mechanismen zurückgreifen kann, die Missbrauch ausschließen können. Also glaube ich mal ganz naiv, was dort steht.
Trotzdem habe ich dann kein Mitleid mit Dir, weil Du Dich dann wohl eher auf andere Zahlungsalternativen besinnen solltest, die ja auch im Programm enthalten sind, wenn ich mich richtig auf der Website informiert habe. Was Abrechnung über 0190 oder 0900 betrifft, so sehe ich Dein Problem als Kollateralschaden an, der nicht vom "zechprellenden Kunden" herrührt, sondern von der Unmenge schwarzer Schafe, die die Gutmütigkeit der Internetuser schon lange überstrapaziert haben...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2003)

Offensichtlich sieht das LG Köln den Zahlungsboykott, zu dem die Verbraucher-Zentrale Hamburg 
aufgerufen hatte als rechtmäßig. 
Urteil Zahlungsboykott

Es ging in diesem Fall speziell um die Firma Talkline:


> Talkline unterliegt vor dem Landgericht Köln
> Aufruf zum Zahlungsboykott gegen 0190-Betrüger zulässig
> Nach über einem Jahr Rechtsstreit entschied am 17. September 2003 das Landgericht Köln gegen Talkline und für die Verbraucher-Zentrale Hamburg. Wir hatten im Sommer 2002 im Internet einen Aufruf mit der Überschrift "Zahlungsboykott gegen 0190-Betrüger" veröffentlicht. Darin war der Zusammenhang zwischen unseriösen Anbietern von Mehrwertdiensten, beispielsweise 0190-Nummern, und den die Forderungen einziehenden Telefongesellschaften erläutert worden. Die Verbraucher wurden aufgefordert, die Zahlung zweifelhafter Beträge zu verweigern. Die in dem Internet-Beitrag nicht genannte Firma Talkline beantragte daraufhin eine einstweilige Verfügung und erreichte beim Landgericht Köln, Kammer für Handelssachen, das vorläufige Verbot der Veröffentlichung. Am 17. September 2003 entschied nun das Landgericht Köln im Hauptsacheverfahren, dass die Verbraucher-Zentrale den Text veröffentlichen darf.



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/mur-22.09.03-000/

In allen Beschwerdefällen hat sich die FST, die mittlerweile anscheinend völlig "abgetaucht" ist, 
restlos untätig verhalten. Warum haben denn in dieser Organisation die andern Anbieter
 (schon aus Eigeninteresse)  da nicht interveniert. Eien Selbstkontrolle die nicht kontrolliert, ist Augenwischerei.
http://www.fst-ev.org/
letzte "aktuelle" Meldung  


> *Juli 2003 *
> Kommentierung des FST zum Entwurf des Registrierungsverfahrens für Dialer


Daher dürfte sich das Mitleid mit den ach so armen "geschädigten" AWMs und Dienstleistern 
in engen Grenzen halten. 
cp


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2003)

EOBS.de schrieb:
			
		

> diese Aussage wurde nicht in diesem oder einem anderen Forum gemacht.
> Diese Aussage tätigte Frau Künast in einer Pressekonferenz welche in den Nachrichten auch ausgestrahlt wurde.



Ist das hier vom 10.05.02 gemeint ?:


> "Kurzfristig ermuntere ich die Netzbetreiber, allen voran die Deutsche Telekom, das Inkasso zu verweigern, wenn eine Forderung eines Telefonkunden bestritten ist, und bereits abgebuchte Beträge zurückzuerstatten", so Künast. Dann bleibt es dem Anbieter überlassen, seine Forderung gegenüber dem Verbraucher unmittelbar durchzusetzen. Erfolg darf er dabei aber nur haben, wenn er nachweisen kann, dass ein Vertrag mit dem Verbraucher über die angebotene Mehrwertdienstleistung zustande gekommen ist. Dazu muss der Verbraucher gewusst haben, dass er über eine Dialerschaltung eine Dienstleistung von einem anderen Anbieter als seinem Netzbetreiber in Anspruch nimmt. Zusätzlich muss er den Preis erkannt haben können und muss diesen auch akzeptiert haben. Mit den von Künast vorgeschlagenen rechtlichen Änderungen soll das für alle Beteiligten klargestellt werden.


Quelle :BMVEL-Informationen Nr. 19 vom 10. Mai 2002

Ist doch kein Aufruf zum Zahlungsboykott, die TK Unternehmen sollen doch nur bei bestrittenen Forderungen nicht mehr das Inkasso betreiben.
Und bestrittene Forderungen sollen dann, wie üblich notfalls gerichtlich geklärt werden.

Unberechtigte Zahlungsverweigerungen gibt es in allen Wirtschaftsbereichen, weisen Sie doch einfach nach dass Leistungen bewusst in Anspruch genommen wurden, dann klappts auch bei Gericht.
Solange diese Nachweise aber nicht erbracht werden endet es halt zurecht wie bei www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htmzu erkennen. 

Gruss
Teleton


----------



## EOBS.de (12 Dezember 2003)

Hallo

@haudraufundschluss

Nun, wir bieten diese Micropayment bereits seit mehreren Jahren an und es bietet eben den Vorteil für den User das er sich nicht für einen 2 Euro Download groß registrieren muß.
Die von mir angesprochenen Kunden sind auch Einzelfälle.

Klar, durch den betrügerischen Einsatz von Dialer oder eben der Mißbrauch von 0190x Nummern fällt es eben dann auch auf andere Anbieter zurück, der Begriff "Kollateralschaden" ist sehr treffend .

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Betrüger angezeigt werden sollten, die Beträge die durch Betrug erwirtschaften wurden, eingezogen werden.

wie bereits gesagt, ich möchte zum Ausdruck bringen das es auch Anbietern so gehen kann wie dem normalen User.

@Teleton

Nein, diese Aussage war nicht gemeint.
Frau Künast hatte diese Aussage auch im zusammenhang eines Aufrufes
einer Verbraucherzentrale getätigt. Leider habe ich den entsprechenden Satz online noch nicht gefunden. 

Der von dir angesprochene Aufruf war ja an Unternehmen wie die Telekom gerichtet mit der Aufforderung sich nicht mehr an bestehende Verträge zu halten.

Gruß
Johann


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2003)

Es hat sich also wieder einmal ein Vertreter der Gegenseite angemeldet.

Nun gut. Von der - reichlich unfertigen - angegebenen Webseite bin ich zwar nicht gerade beeindruckt, aber trotzdem gleich einmal ein paar Fragen:

 Ihr Programm ist "subwebmasterfähig". Auf welche Weise stellen Sie die "Qualität" des Contents sicher bzw. minimieren das Betrugsrisiko? Wie würden Sie im Ernstfall gegen Spammer, dubiose "Webmaster mit Sitz in Übersee" vorgehen? Wie schnell würden bei Ihnen Beschwerden von Verbrauchern bearbeitet? Arbeiten Sie mit Verbraucherschutzverbänden zusammen?

Was hat dieser Absatz in Ihren AGB zu bedeuten?

Auszahlungen erfolgen ausschließlich per
                   Überweisung ab einer Summe von 25 Euro in
                   Deutschland bzw. 50 Euro in Europa. Sofern uns
                   Ihre UStIdNr vorliegt erfolgen die Auszahlungen mit
                   Mehrwertsteuer.

Ist das nicht in gewisser Weise ein versteckter Mindestumsatz? Überweisungen mit korrekte IBAN etc. wären innerhalb EU übrigens nicht teurer als im Inland.

Was sagen Sie zu den Urteilen bei www.dialerundrecht.de? Wie haben Sie vor der entsprechenden Beweislast Genüge zu tun?
Welche Daten des Endkunden speichern Sie wie lange und in welcher Form?


----------



## EOBS.de (13 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde mich nicht ausschließlich als Vertreter der Gegenseite betrachten, auch ich bin des öfteren bei Onlinezahlungen betrogen worden.

Warum die Website "reichlich unfertig" sein soll, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel. Wir ergänzen unser Portal durch weitere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten und Länder und kündigen dies dort auch an.
Ich denke nicht das dies den Status der "reichlichen unfertigkeit" hat.

Nun zu Ihren Fragen:

"Ihr Programm ist "subwebmasterfähig". Auf welche Weise stellen Sie die "Qualität" des Contents sicher bzw. minimieren das Betrugsrisiko?"

Lassen Sie mich zunächst auf den Punkt "Subwebmasterfähig" eingehen:
Wir bieten hier einem Anbieter eines Programmes die Möglichkeit sein Angebot als Partnerprogramm anderen Webmastern zu verfügung zu stellen so das jeder Umsatz dem entsprechendem Webmaster zugeordnet werden kann.

Zum Punkt "Qualität & Betrugsrisiko" erlaube ich mir hier zunächst einen Auszug aus unseren AGB´s zu posten: 
"Der Nutzer verpflichtet sich für sein über EOBS abgerechnetes Angebot keine unlauteren Werbemethoden zu verwenden. Hierzu zählt insbesondere SPAM. Der Kunde darf nicht durch falsche Aussagen zur Bezahlung animiert werden, Es müssen ausreichend korrekte Informationen über die abzurechnende Sache zugänglich gemacht werden. Der Anbieter behält sich eine Überprüfung der abzurechnenden Sache ohne Rücksprache mit dem Nutzer vor. Der Nutzer darf die vom Anbieter zur Verfügung gestellten Zahlungsformulare nicht verändern."

Sobald uns eine Kundenbeschwerde vorliegt, wird diese schnellstmöglich
bearbeitet und überprüft.
Schnellstmöglich heißt, entweder unmittelbar nach erhalt der Beschwerde, spätestens jedoch am nächsten Werktag.

Sofern uns Beschwerden UND Beweise vorliegen das ein Kunde sein Angebot durch Spam bewirbt oder er falsche Angaben zum Produkt macht, wird er um eine Stellungsnahme und ggf. um einen Gegenbeweis gebeten, ansonsten wird er gesperrt und es treten die in den AGB´s vereinbarten Konsequenzen ein.
Auszahlungssperre, Rückforderung, Schadensersatz.

Wir arbeiten derzeit NICHT mit Verbraucherschutzorganisationen zusammen, was jedoch alleine daran liegt, das sich bislang noch keine 
mit uns in Verbindung gesetzt hat.
Anfragen von Verbraucherschutzorganisationen werden genauso wie die von Usern bearbeitet, schnellstmöglich.

Die Auszahlungssumme von 25 Euro habe wir zunächst als Mindestgrenze festgelegt. ab diesem Betrag werden auch alle Kunden in EU-Länder ausbezahlt.
Sie werden sicherlich verstehen das eine regelmäßige Auszahlung unterhalb dieser Summe nicht wirklich kostendeckend zu bewerkstelligen ist. Daher werden die Summen des Kunden von Monat zu Monat zusammengefaßt bis der Betrag erreicht ist.
Der Kunde kann jedoch auch unterhalb dieses Betrag die Zahlung anfordern. Dies kann vorkommen wenn der Kunde sein Programm einstellt. 
Der Betrag ab 50 Euro gilt für Europa (die nicht EU-Länder) und den Rest der Welt.
Zugegeben, dies ist nicht wirklich glücklich formuliert und wir werden die Anregung annehmen und dies neu formulieren.

Die Urteile die bei DialerundRecht.de aufgezeigt werden, beziehen sich, soweit ich dies gesehen habe, ausschließlich auf das Produkt Dialer.
Dieses bieten wir jedoch erst in naher Zukunft an.
Bitte haben Sie daher Verständnis dafür das wir hierzu noch keine 
Stellung nehmen können, da wir derzeit noch an der Prüfung der rechtlichen Vorgaben sind. 

Die Daten des Users werden derzeit ausschließlich über unseren Carrier und der Telekom gespeichert. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihre Fragen ausreichend beantworten.

Gruß
Johann


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Januar 2004)

Gut, fassen wir zusammen:

Die hier bezeichnete Micropayment-Solution ist absolut verbraucherfreundlich und somit rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden.

Zahlungsverweigerungen sind lästig.

Dialer haben alle 0190-Nummern verunglimpft.

Frau Künast sagt ab und zu etwas, hin und wieder sogar zum Verbraucherschutz.

Noch jemand was Neues?

Ja ich - "Erfahrungen eines Lebenden":
Böse und/oder unseriöse Anwälte verderben auch meinen Ruf. Selbst langjährige Mandanten wollen bisweilen nicht zahlen. Ist ein Anspruch berechtigt, kann er auch durch freche Anwaltsschreiben nicht getötet werden. Herr Gysi hat auch schon mal Blödsinn gequatscht. Dialer sind blöd. Die Deutsche Telekom macht schon mal lästige Fehler und schiebt einen auf das CAll-Center ab. Die Antwort lautet 42. Ehefrauen verhalten sich nicht immer logisch und auch nicht immer im Interesse der Ehegatten oder dessen Geschäftspartner. Die Erde ist überwiegend rund. 

Nicht böse sein, EOBS, das war satirisch gemeint. Aber so richtig viel mehr kann ich aus dem Thread bislang nicht filtern, das so richtig hilfreich/ interessant/ wichtig/ neu/ postingswert wäre.

Oder?

Gruß aus Köln,


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 Januar 2004)

Hm,

ich kann da wenig Mitleid haben. EOBS [Obacht! Hier verwechsle ich gerade EOBS mit EOPS! Nebelwolf am 11.01.04] ist seit geraumer Zeit auf dem 0190er-Markt tätig und ich meine mich auch an Dialerspam erinnern zu können, wenn auch in geringem Umfang als bei anderen. Warum hat man es zugelassen, daß die Konkurrenz dieses System nachhaltig und dauerhaft schädigt und die eigene Existenzgrundlage beschädigt?

Jeder seriöse 0190er-Anbieter hätte eigentlich gegen die Geschäftspraktiken von Würgeschlange, MD und dem auf Staatskosten lebenden Edertaler vor Gericht ziehen müssen. Das dies nicht passiert ist, läßt sich vor allem damit erklären, daß alle kräftig mitverdient haben.

Die kriminelle Vergangenheit (und Gegenwart) holt die Branche ein. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## EOBS.de (11 Januar 2004)

@Nebelwolf

EOBS hat derzeit keinen Dialer im Angebot und hatte noch niemals einen Dialer im Angebot.

Die Aussage mit dem Dialerspam ist schlichtweg eine Lüge.
Im übrigen betreibt EOBS noch keine Partnerprogramme für die wir per Spam werben könnten.

Dies ist eine ziemlich bösartige Unterstellung.

Was möchten Sie damit bezwecken ?

Johann


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2004)

@Johann

Du darfst ruhig Du zu mir sagen. 



			
				EOBS.de schrieb:
			
		

> ]EOBS hat derzeit keinen Dialer im Angebot und hatte noch niemals einen Dialer im Angebot.



Hier erklärst Du, daß Ihr weder Dialer noch Partnerprogramme anbietet, auf der Seite von eobs.de werden allerdings Dialer und Partnerprogramme angeboten. Hm ... 

Ich erinnere mich vor geraumer Zeit Spam-eMails nachgegangen zu sein, und dabei auf EOBS gestoßen zu sein. Da es sich, wie schon gesagt, nicht um besonders viele Mails gehandelt hat und das auch schon weiter zurück liegt, kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, in welcher Form Ihr involviert wart. Es kann sich auch um ein ähnliches System wie einen Dialer gehandelt haben.

Aber wir wollen nicht von der wichtigen Frage abschweifen, warum Ihr nichts gegen die Schwarzen Schaafe in der Branche unternommen habt?

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## EOBS.de (11 Januar 2004)

@Nebelwolf 

Fakt ist das EOBS noch keinen Dialer zur Verfügung stellt.
Es gibt z.Zt noch keinen Dialer und es gab in der Vergangenheit keinen Dialer von EOBS

Auf unserer Seite wird darauf hingewiesen das ein Dialer in Vorbereitung ist.
Das ist dann doch ein kleiner Unterschied !!!

Ebenso existiert noch kein Partnerprogramm welches über Dialer oder Passwortsystem abrechnet.
Es existiert ein Programm bei dem Sie eine beteiligung erhalten wenn Sie einen Webmaster werben der über EOBs als Zahlungssystem abrechnet. 

Ihre Behauptung das wir per Spam werben ist eine unverschämtheit, 
es handelt sich hierbei um eine Lüge.
Was auch immer Sie hiermit bezwecken wollen.


"Aber wir wollen nicht von der wichtigen Frage abschweifen, warum Ihr nichts gegen die Schwarzen Schaafe in der Branche unternommen habt?"

Hallo ???
Sind wir die Staatsanwaltschaft ???

Was soll ein Unfug ?
wenn man Sie betrogen hat, dann müssen Sie den Anbieter anzeigen, nicht wir.

Das nimmt jetzt absurde Formen an.

Johann


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (11 Januar 2004)

@Johann

Mich hat noch keiner betrügen können, mich haben die ständigen Spammails einfach genervt. Unter den, per Spammails beworbenen Webseiten, waren auch einige, die Abrechnungssysteme von EOBS eingesetzt haben. Der Spam wird natürlich in vielen Fällen nicht direkt von den Zahlungssystembetreibern versendet, aber in meistens wohlwollend geduldet. Daher habe ich mich hier vielleicht ein wenig zu verkürzt ausgedrückt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, daß Du mit der Problematik vertraut bist. Bei EOBS bin ich völlig emotionslos, ich habe nichts gegen Euch. Schließlich habe ich Deine Firma deutlich von den Schurkenanbietern unterschieden.

In der Vergangenheit haben Staatsanwaltschaften auf Spammer und Dialerbetrügereien sehr wenig Interesse gezeigt. Hier wären Abmahnungen wegen unlauteren Wettbewerbs ein deutlich schärferes Schwert gewesen. Auch ein Engagement in der freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle, verbunden mit einem lautstarken Austritt hätten deutliche Zeichen setzen können. Schließlich ist Dir ja, wie Du im Ausgangsposting geschildert hast, ein absehbarer Schaden entstanden.

Absurd ist lediglich wie eine ganze Branche das Piratentum dulden konnte, ohne das es zu einem Aufschrei der seriösen Anbieter gekommen ist.

Warum eierst Du so, wenn es um Dialer geht? Sie finden sich in Euerer Produktübersicht und sollten laut Euerer Ankündigungen eigentlich längst auf dem Markt sein. Hier in diesem Forum an sich geht es nicht gegen Dialer, sondern gegen die unseriösen Machenschaften, die viele Anbieter mit diesen Programmen verbinden. 

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Unter den, per Spammails beworbenen Webseiten, waren auch einige, die Abrechnungssysteme von EOBS eingesetzt haben.


EOPS oder EOBS?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (11 Januar 2004)

Hallo Heiko!



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> EOPS oder EOBS?



Es war EOPS, die gespammt haben. Damit habe ich von Johann und EOBS keine Spammails bekommen. In diesem Zusammenhang eine Entschuldigung an Johann. Der Firmenname ist aber wirklich ein wenig unglücklich gewählt. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2004)

Habs mir doch fast gedacht.


----------

